# Probleme mit Fanes



## Bergschdeigabua (17. April 2011)

Hallo,das Fanes sieht  richtig geil aus, gefällt mir gut, ich bekomme meins(soll)diese Woche, aber jetzt habe ich beim lesen Bauch schmerzen bekommen da die rede von schleifenden Dämpfern...schleifenden Ketten u. Reifen die am Hinterbau schleifen-das hört sich ja irgendwie übel an. ist das bei mehreren Fanes Rahmen der Fall o. ist das ein einzelfall? könnt ihr mir hierzu etwas schreiben bin neu hier im Forum, vielen Dank


----------



## Piefke (17. April 2011)

Es gibt ein ausführlichen Beitrag dazu.
Und der von dir gewählte Titel ist etwas unglücklich gewählt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wartool (18. April 2011)

Hallo Bergschdeigabua

meinst Du nicht, dass deine Überschriftenwahl nicht ein wenig übertrieben ist?

Ich würde dir empfehlen, mal den ganzen Fred zum Thema Fanes zu lesen.

Es gibt bisher wohl einen Fall, bei dem der Reifen schleift. Ich für meinen teil kann sagen, dass MEIN rahmen perfekt ist und sich mit 2.5er Maxxis Reifen auf DT 5.1 Felgen problemlos in allen Radlängenverstellungen fahren lässt.

Dämpferschleifen: habe ich nix drüber gelesen.. vielleicht kann da jemand anders was dazu sagen?

Kettenschleifen: bei meiner Kombi von 22-36-Bash vorne und 9fach 11-34 hinten schleift gar nix... vielleicht lag es an der verbauten HS in Verbindung mit ner 10fach Kassette?? Keine ahnung.. wahrscheinlich ein einzelfall auf Grund vom Zusammentreffen von Faktoren, wie HS, Kettenlinie, Rahmengröße etc.... wäre das ein echtes Probleme hätte man mehr davon gelesen...

Beruhig Dich brauner.... das Rad fährt klasse! Freu dich lieber drauf, als dir so nen kopf zu machen!


----------



## S.Jay (18. April 2011)

darf man nicht mehr das Wort "Problem" verwenden?


----------



## Piefke (18. April 2011)

S.Jay schrieb:


> darf man nicht mehr das Wort "Problem" verwenden?


Doch, aber wenn dann wäre es als Frage besser:
Wer hat Probleme mit seiner Fanes?
Welche Probleme gibt es mit der Fanes?

oder einfach: Probleme mit Fanes?


----------



## Deleted 25931 (18. April 2011)

Der Thread-Ersteller hat doch lediglich eine Frage gestellt. Beruhigen sollten sich hier vielmehr mal andere.


----------



## dubbel (18. April 2011)

Makkerfried schrieb:


> Der Thread-Ersteller hat doch lediglich eine Frage gestellt.


daher ja der wunsch nach einem fragezeichen.


----------



## Bergschdeigabua (18. April 2011)

wartool schrieb:


> Hallo Bergschdeigabua
> 
> meinst Du nicht, dass deine Überschriftenwahl nicht ein wenig übertrieben ist?
> 
> ...


 
ok ok, danke für die Antwort habe mich jetzt schon beruhigt, bin einfach im Hersteller Forum rumgestöbert u. bin auf diese o.g. schleifprobs gestoßen, u.a. war da eine Dämpferwippe dabei die nachgefeilt werden musste war irgendwo zwischen Seite 55-65 glaub ich...deswegen war ich a bissal verunsichert.. aber scheint ja mal nicht so heiß gegessen zu werden wies gekocht wird!! mfg bergscheigabua


----------



## robertg202 (20. April 2011)

Der große Unterschied zu anderen Herstellern: 
Wenn wirklich sowas sein sollte (was natürlich nie auszuschließen ist): Jürgen machts wieder gut.


----------

